
Worldwide driving orientation by country (2009) - bookofjoe
http://chartsbin.com/view/edr
======
bookofjoe
2019: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-_and_right-
hand_traffic#/...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-_and_right-
hand_traffic#/media/File:Countries_driving_on_the_left_or_right.svg)

